# Wasatch Extended Elk



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yet another hike into new territory with no elk. It's been so awesome getting out and learning some new areas. I've got one place where I've been seeing the same monster buck each night for a week. I'd give anything to turn him into a cow elk for one evening.

We ran into several moose today, no bulls. I can't remember the last time I saw moose numbers like that. We did find a lot of older sign today but nothing fresh. I have one more change to go on Thursday and then I'm hanging it up until snow flies. 

PS If any deer hunters know where elk are I'll trade info with you


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

surprisingly, there are elk all along the front with the exception of little cottonwood canyon. there may be a straggler or two but not in the numbers you'll see elsewhere. not sure where you've been but i'd bet there are some nearby. you can actually see them from the east bench if you're looking.


----------



## CaverSpencer (Oct 13, 2015)

I have heard a few people recently say Big cottonwood Canyon has them. Are there big herds up there? 

I have been hunting deer in Big for years and done a lot of hiking and have yet to see an elk. I'd love to find them up there. Are they are both North and South sides of the canyon? I am not a giant fan of Lambs or East Canyon.

We go out every Wednesday afternoon and haven't seen an elk anywhere on Wasach yet this year


----------

